# June Grass Still Heavy @ P'cola??



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just checking to see if anyone has been out the morning? Curious if the June Grass is still thick on the beaches and from the pier?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

yes! Worst I've seen


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Pull up island empress web cam & see for yourself.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Took a quick look at the webcam. Holy Bat Crap! Hard to believe there is that much seaweed being pushed ashore right now. That is not even showing the June Grass sitting on the bottom you cannot see.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas how long this stuff sticks around and any alternative fishing options? I have the next week off in the AM and want to go every day. Way back when (2000) I use to fish the pass area across from Chicken BOne and get in to some nice reds with live shrimp. Anyone fish that side anymore? I never see anyone over there.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

good reason why they are catching sails and mahi dolphin !!


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

It hasnt been this bad since a couple years ago but it is good when you have a se wind cuz when the grass comes in there are alot if fish with it but it dosent lat that long


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Doesn't it usually last around 2the months.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

heck no maybe a month:thumbsup:


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

June Grass = weeds for dinner


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

June Grass = Chicken dolphin for dinner


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

countryfishingboy said:


> heck no maybe a month:thumbsup:


Good to know.I try not to go to the beach much during this time.too many damn people.


----------

